# Sarah, Sarah, Sarah



## joybelle (Apr 14, 2010)

The news out today states she has made 12 million dollars since quitting on Alaska. She also has demands like a celeb. She wants bendy straws, 1st class air fare and luxury hotels. So much for being down to earth.

Didn't the McCain/Palin groupies nail Obama's celebrity status?

All these people that love here because she is a hunter, "hackey maahm" and "just like us" can't see through her. She is making money off these people that believe everything she tells them.

I don't think she will run in 2012. I think she is milking this cash cow while she can. She keeps the idea out there to keep her fans hanging.

I cannot understand why people love her. She keeps saying cute things but they mean nothing.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't even think the things she says are cute at all. "Real america"?? I have yet to hear her utter one whole intelligible sentence... "hockey moms and joe 6-packs"... gimme a break!


----------



## Karren (Jul 8, 2010)

She is truly living the American Dream.. Get famous for saying what ever lots of people want to hear... Make as much money as possible.. Too bad that after that comes blow all the money.. Go deeply into debt.. Loose everything you have... And end up in a wheel chair parked in a dead end hall in some unairconditioned nursing home an Ancorage, drooling!! Lol.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have to admit that when she was first announced as the republican VP candidate that I was really taken with her. She has charisma and I think she probably did okay as a politician in a smaller conservative area.

I just think there is no way she has the smarts or the background to be a politician on a national level. It would be devastating.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 8, 2010)

umm yeah. she's pretty much a joke over here. we don't take her seriously.


----------



## misstinamarie (Jul 18, 2010)

She's a joke in the States, too. I guess she does have some entertainment value at times.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, she is a joke. I enjoy saying something true but negative about her to one of her fans. They get so mad. It's fun.


----------



## Geek (Jul 29, 2010)

She's definitely a celeb!


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 10, 2011)

Part of being a good president is projecting with your audience and delivering powerful speeches. In actuality, Sarah Palin's public speaking skills are absolutely terrible. It's worse than someone who speaks fluent robotic. It's like someone gave her 10 seconds to fit in her individual thoughts and she mentioned an hour worth of views in a minute period. When I listen to give any kind of speech, I find myself questioning whether or not she even knows what she is even talking about. Sarah may have a vision, as well as, message, but she definitely does not have the voice.

 If she does decide to run for president in the future, I do not seeing her winning, let alone even garnering enough votes from the vast majority, let alone from the diminutive majority of status quo society to earn any kind of qualification towards a potential candidate to win. Despite possessing terrible public speaking skills, Sarah's reputation is tarnished from scandal and the world is filled with critics who love picking people apart for the smallest of thing. Honestly, despite possessing terrible public speaking skills, I do not think she's a bad person. She's obviously bright enough to earn what she has already.


----------



## crishy (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd always want to promote women getting to the top office, but not this one! To put it bluntly, she hasn't got the temperament nor the intelligence for the highest post in the country. Pure and simple..


----------



## HairyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

Sarah is rly hot, thats all about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aymanbinmoshi (Apr 26, 2012)

> I don't even think the things she says are cute at all. "Real america"?? I have yet to hear her utter one whole intelligible sentence... "hockey moms and joe 6-packs"... gimme a break!


 What means this "real America"?


----------



## Lois F. Loy (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone heard any more of Sarah? I found her one crazy piece of work, and to think she could have become Vice President. She was crazy and stupid. Bad combination. 

I did not understand her appeal and I do not know who she was supposed to be just like.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

There's an amazing piece of video out right now where she's attempting to make fun of a speech that Elizabeth Warren (I have a huge economic policy crush on Elizabeth Warren!) gave at Netroots Nation recently. It goes stunningly poorly. It was unexpectedly bad even given my low expectations of her. It seemed like a piece of improv rehearsal, but it was what was officially released.


----------



## Goldieee (Feb 6, 2019)

wow


----------

